# 5/8 scale Maytag model 72



## rodue (Feb 8, 2016)

I made the patterns and cast two of the Maytag twin It takes two coils to run it.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





/watch?v=jJI32Fv9J0Q


----------



## akitene (Feb 8, 2016)

Here's the entire Youtube URL: [ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jJI32Fv9J0Q"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jJI32Fv9J0Q[/ame]


----------



## Herbiev (Feb 8, 2016)

A great little runner. Just wondering what the lever does ?


----------



## sssfox (Feb 8, 2016)

Herbiev said:


> A great little runner. Just wondering what the lever does ?



If it is like other similar engines I have seen, it's a kick starter.


----------



## rodue (Feb 10, 2016)

rodue said:


> I
> made the patterns and cast two of the Maytag twin It takes two coils to run it]
> The kick starter works and it will start the engine some times, the rope
> works every time, so I use it
> Thanks for the interest.


----------

